# 3.5" HDD Casing suggestion within 1k budget



## khmadhu (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

Please anyone suggest a good brand HDD 3.5" Casing USB 2.0 with adapter, I searched in net but couldn't find a good one, I found one in amazon  Technxt New 3.5 External HDD Hard Disk Aluminum Enclosure USB 2.0 SATA Drive: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories      but the seeing the comments/reviews got confused about the quality, Transcend has 3.5" casing but its costly above 2.2k ! and i think its not worth to invest for casing.

OR if I get it from other country will it be a good deal..?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 24, 2015)

i have used this one. its good. 
Tech-Com 3.5'' USB 2.0 External Casing For SATA Hard Drives

costs less than 1k. try to look for it in local market. i got that 2-3 years back for INR400-450.


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply..

Does it comes with Adapter also..? and whats the max HDD capacity that we can put..? I didn't see that in shopclues site description.! 2 years back u got it for half the price!!.  le me check that..


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 26, 2015)

welcome buddy. i have used that usually with up to 160gb only. soon i will be buying a 1tb, then will check with that as well.
and yes it came with power adapter.
i bought it from local market.


----------

